# Show me your Strats



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi,
Been away from the forum for quite some time. Said my farewells to Canada a while back. Unfortunately I couldn't bring my guitars with me.
Lately things have been steady and I've started again. I intended to buy an LP but ended up with a Strat again. Guess I can't stay away from them.
I know there is the gear thread but as a stratofanatic seeing a thread full of Strats is enlightening. 
Now that I'm back on GAS (more like an addiction than a syndrome), I hope to stick around this time :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't currently own one but i hope to fix that in the future :rockon2:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My Jimmie Vaughan stratocaster. Now has Fender Hot Noiseless pickups.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Right now this is the 2 i play..but need to unfortunally sell them..


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> My Jimmie Vaughan stratocaster. Now has Fender Hot Noiseless pickups.


How is the bridge? I hear its quite bright. I have a set but I am thinking whether I should switch it with humbuckers. 
If it can be tamed with a tone knob then that's fine.


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

al3d said:


> Right now this is the 2 i play..but need to unfortunally sell them..


What happened to your EVH clone?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

kous said:


> What happened to your EVH clone?


Had to be sold as well...raising 15 000$ takes a lot of gear to be sold..LOL. She's been played in Spain now..


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Bubb said:


>



that's just beautiful! is that a color that can still be had or is it something you did yourself?


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

My '64.....


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> that's just beautiful! is that a color that can still be had or is it something you did yourself?


That's G&L's Clear Forest Green finish.
As far as I know it's still available .


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

My 2011 Fender American Special Stratocaster alongside of my old Jaguar Strat copy.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Here's my 2011 American Deluxe HSS.


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

al3d said:


> Had to be sold as well...raising 15 000$ takes a lot of gear to be sold..LOL. She's been played in Spain now..


A happy ending for a great guitar.

Bubb: Is that a wooden pickguard?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I got this new in '99 and had it up until last summer, a '98 American Deluxe...




























It was replaced with this... 8)


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm ok with Strats. 


:banana:

Here is a red one.












A white one...










more red....











A blue one...











Home brewed "over the rainbow" one...












Three amigos....











Another home rolled, 60's style....










and one and a half sunburst....


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

kous said:


> Bubb: Is that a wooden pickguard?


Yeah..It's thin maple plywood ,it's a tad thicker than a stock guard but I don't notice the difference once it's on .
I've made a couple of them now .
The thing about them is ,you never really know how the wood will take the stain so the finished product is always a surprise .


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

sulphur said:


> I got this new in '99 and had it up until last summer, a '98 American Deluxe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow the pickgaurd and pickup covers make the Strat look classy. Nice Albert Lee model too! lofu


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That was a loaded pickguard from Rio Grande pups.

I'm not sure if they still offer matching toppers and knobs anymore though.

I'm loving the Albert Lee, thanks.


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

Sneaky, your home rolled 60s has a 50s pickguard!



Bubb said:


> Yeah..It's thin maple plywood ,it's a tad thicker than a stock guard but I don't notice the difference once it's on .
> I've made a couple of them now .
> The thing about them is ,you never really know how the wood will take the stain so the finished product is always a surprise .


Gives a unique colour combination for burgundy mist for sure. 
Does it improve tone? :wave:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

kous said:


> Sneaky, your home rolled 60s has a 50s pickguard!
> :wave:


Yeah, I guess it's a bit of a mongrel. The pickguard and pickups are from an Eric Johnson Strat, and the body is from a 57RI. The neck is 60's style.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, there are some gorgeous Strats here.

This one's a cheapo, but surprisingly Stratty.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

My #1,,with 66 Super Reverb. Best Strat/amp combo one can own.

CT.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Simon Law Strat....killer guitar. My only S type guitar.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Some of my more tradtional strats...


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I have five Strats at the moment, although one of them's in pieces right now waiting for body mods and a new short scale neck.

From left to right.....
-My "parts-drawer" Strat, MIM ceramic pickups, vintage tremelo, Robson neck, Gotoh tuners, Straploks 
-My main partscaster Strat with 24.75" scale MIJ neck, Steinberger tuners, American Standard pickups, TFN Technologies UltiMod harness, Villex pickup booster, built in Samson wireless, built in electronic tuner, Straploks. 
-My second partscaster Strat with 24.75" MIJ neck, Steinberger tuners, American Standard pickups, ZZ Guitarworks EZ-Mount Bigsby and Space Bridge with compensated saddles, built in electronic tuner, Straploks. New Lindy Fralin pickups and built in wireless system are ready to be installed.
-My off-the-rack Strat....A 1989 MIK Squier, bone stock. A vintage tremelo that actually stays in tune! 








[/IMG]


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

'89 Am Strat










'60 CS NOS


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's mine!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

kous said:


> How is the bridge? I hear its quite bright. I have a set but I am thinking whether I should switch it with humbuckers.
> If it can be tamed with a tone knob then that's fine.


Yes, the bridge can be tamed by the tone pot. With the right pedal/amp combination, it also does jangly fairly well.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I gots some. In order - 50th Anniv, Ultra, Schecter USA, Partso, Anderson.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

'96 mim. copper shielding with texas specials.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

my two babies ;o) 'Old Yellar' is a US Fender and 'Snow White' is a Warmoth strat...

http://s831.photobucket.com/albums/zz232/doriangrey777/?action=view&current=DSCN5595.jpg


----------



## northernfan (Feb 13, 2009)

Suhr Pro Series S3


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow! Some awesome S-types in here. That Suhr looks amazing.


----------



## northernfan (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Big D.
I took the photo with my blackberry. Does not come close to capturing the 3D like finish. Plays as wonderful as it looks.
Dave


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

northernfan said:


> Suhr Pro Series S3


Wow that's a beautiful top on your Suhr.


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

davetcan said:


> I gots some. In order - 50th Anniv, Ultra, Schecter USA, Partso, Anderson.


We have similar tastes in guitars and colour  What are the pickups in the Schecter with the slanted poles?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Zexcoils, sound fantastic with no noise at all. Not very "stratty" though. I'm thinking of checking out his vintage series. I also have a set of Dimarzio Area's on the way. I'm becoming very "anti noise" 


http://www.zexcoil.com/signatureSet.html



kous said:


> We have similar tastes in guitars and colour  What are the pickups in the Schecter with the slanted poles?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

northernfan said:


> Suhr Pro Series S3


Dave, thats a beautifull stunning axe.Did you pick it up at Lauzon Music here in Ottawa?


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The sunburst with the tortoise guard is gorgeous.


----------



## northernfan (Feb 13, 2009)

marcos said:


> Dave, thats a beautifull stunning axe.Did you pick it up at Lauzon Music here in Ottawa?


Thanks Marcos
I actually bought it from a guy in my brothers' band. Only a few months old and absolutely no wear. This guy goes through high end guitars like I go through socks. He let me take it home for a few days to try it out. I had to have it. A little over half the going new price. I really lucked out on this one.
I believe it was originally bought at Lauzon Music.

Dave


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

rollingdam said:


> The sunburst with the tortoise guard is gorgeous.



Thank you much. This one does get a lot of play time.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

northernfan said:


> Thanks Marcos
> I actually bought it from a guy in my brothers' band. Only a few months old and absolutely no wear. This guy goes through high end guitars like I go through socks. He let me take it home for a few days to try it out. I had to have it. A little over half the going new price. I really lucked out on this one.
> I believe it was originally bought at Lauzon Music.
> 
> Dave


I had the great pleasure of trying one out a couple of weeks ago and fell in love with it. Nice balance,not heavy and great tone. I wish I had the cash to get one. Lucky you.
Merry Christmas to you and yours
Marc


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I gots some. In order - 50th Anniv, Ultra, Schecter USA, Partso, Anderson.


They all look awesome but that goldtopped Anderson looks badass!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL. It's as beaten up as anything I've ever owned (naturally relic'd not fake) and plays as well or better than most. Superb guitar actually and sounds terrific. 



mario said:


> They all look awesome but that goldtopped Anderson looks badass!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I've got three Strats. First here's the Tokai Goldstar Sound that I bought in 1985 for $250.00










Here's another Tokai, a Springysound.










Then the genuine article, a 1989 Fender American Standard Stratocaster.


----------

